# 2012 thirdstone texas redfish showdown...



## Capt. Lynn

The 2012 ThirdstoneTexas Redfish Showdown, July 28th &29th, out of Harborwalk Marina & Yacht Club is filling up fast. We have increased the maximum # of boats to 125. The payouts below are based on a 100 boat field. As a reminder 1st place will pay $25,000.00 regardles of the# of boats. Payouts as follows...
1) $25,000.00 + Sculpture + 2 ARS Rods

2) $12,500.00 + 2 ARS Rods

3) $9000.00 + 2 ARS Rods

4) $7000.00 + 2 ARS Rods

... 5) $5500.00 + 2 ARS Rods

6-10) $1000.00 + 2 ARS Rods

11-15) 2 ARS Rods



Stay tuned for more details as they come in...

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Capt. Lynn

*SHOWDOWN NEWS...and other tidbits*

We would like to welcome *Coastline Custom Aluminum* and *Saltwater Soul *as contributing sponsors for the 2012 Thirdstone Texas Redfish Showdown. We will be using a hands off measuring system (similar to the HT Series) so that each and every fish is measured in exactly the same way(no manipulation). It is constructed with a 6" wide check-it stick and *Coastline Custom Aluminum* will be providing perfect pinchers for each team.
For those of you wanting a good warm-up for the Showdown, the *HT Series will be in town June 29th & 30th, *http://www.theredfishseries.com/events.php?id=43. Excellent paybacks and a chance to qualify for the HT Series as well. Also, with the high interest in the Showdown, we are taking off the 100 boat limit and increasing the field to the first 125. The pay outs will increase accordingly. This will be a full field the way it looks, so if you are planning on competing in this make sure to get signed-up *ASAP*. You can go to www.redfishtourneys.com and either pay online or print off the forms and mail them in. We will not go past 125. Good luck, good fishing and stay tuned...

Capt. Lynn Waddell
Gulf Coast Trout Series
281-300-5806 
www.redfishtourneys.com
www.specktourney.com


----------



## Capt. Lynn

*Sowdon news and tidbits...*

We would like to welcome aboard our final three sponsors for the *2012 Thirdstone Texas Red Fish* *Showdown*; *LMC Marine*, *Redfishdeals.com*, & *Double Diamond Heavy Haul*. We will be posting up pictures of the hands off measuring system in the next few days, so stay tuned. This event is going to be a lot of fun and payout a lot of $$$$, so to those of you that are sitting on the fence, come be a part of the most talked about tournament on the *TEXAS* coast for *2012.* We will be posting more details as they come in, so stay tuned....

Good luck and good fishing,

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Capt. Lynn

*Happy 4th of July and hands off...*

Hope everyone has a great 4th and arrives home safe and sound. Here are a couple of pictures of the hands off measuring system developed by *Pat Malone* and used by the *HT Series* that will be employed at the *2012 Thirdstone Texas Red Fish Showdown*. Hope to see you there & stay tuned for more details...

Good luck and good fishing,

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Capt. Lynn

*News...*

Showdown news...Final registration/boat draws will be from 5pm-7pm Friday evening, July 27th, at Harborwalk. Gulf Coast Composite will be providing food and drink for all. Remember to get your entries in ASAP to insure yourself a spot in the 2012 Thirdstone Texas Red Fish Showdown. With $25,000.00 on he line for the 1st place team this will be the largest paying red fish tourney on the Texas Coast for 2012 that is open to anyone. Stay tuned more news to come...

Good luck and Good Fishing,
Capt. Lynn


----------



## Capt. Lynn

*Showdown news...sign ups & entry...*

We are going to extend sign-ups and entries all the way up to Friday night at the Captains' meeting. However, if paying by pay pal or credit card you need to do this by Thursday evening. We will only take cash or check at the captains' meeting. We are short of our goal of 100 boats and if we can at least get close to that #, there could quite possibly be something to announce for 2013. So, for those that are sitting on the fence come on out and participate so that we can take this into 2013. Good luck and good fishing...more news to come!

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Capt. Lynn

*Showdown...schedule of events*

Here is a brief run down for the weekend(Harborwalk Marina) 
*Friday July 27th, 2012*
5-7pm Final registration & boat draws.Dinner/drinks provided by Gulf Coast Composite.
Captains meeting to follow w/optional $100.00 per boat side pot (winner take all)
*Saturday July 28th, 2012*
4am Boat check starts
Safelight blast off
3pm weigh line opens
4:15 boats 1-25 due in
4:30 boats 26-50 due in
4:45 boats 51-75 due in
5:00 boats 76-100 due in
*Sunday July 29th 2012*
Same as Saturday w/ the 
exception, reverse the field.

Also as a reminder, if paying by credit card or pay pal, please do so by Wednesday evening. Stay tuned for more to come.

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Capt. Lynn

*Sculptures...*

Who is going to take these home?


----------



## Capt. Lynn

*..and the winners get...*

$25,000.00!!!


----------



## biglake411

How many boats did you guys have? I see that the scales open @ 3PM. Looking forward to seeing the day 1 results...


----------



## redmerc

42 Jared, results now up... http://www.theredfishseries.com/article.php?id=84


----------

